# Apple TV et Controle du son?



## userapple (25 Août 2012)

Bonsoir,

Pourquoi lorsque l'on envoi de la musique depuis un IPad, IPod, etc... vers un ATV est bien
le niveau sonore ce règle sur l'Idevice et pas pour une vidéo?

Systématiquement l'on perd la barre de réglage sonore dés que c'est une vidéo et on est
obligé du coup de prendre la télécommande de la TV ou du HomeCinema pour le réglé 

Bug ou pas?

Merci


----------



## Lauange (26 Août 2012)

Hello

Non, je ne suis pas dans ton cas.


----------

